# high temp



## Kokoschicks

10 hours after having my eggs in the incubator i found out that my thermometer was broken. it was reading 100 degrees but was actually 110 after buying a new one. do you think this killed them?


----------



## shickenchit

Yes unfortunately..


----------



## Kokoschicks

****ty alright thank you


----------



## Kokoschicks

Ill still try for a few more days but I had eggs that hatched that got up to 120 no lie it was a make shift incubator too


----------



## Kokoschicks

i tried to candle them today at 3 days old and it looks like their might be some veins!


----------



## shickenchit

Cool.. Then carry on. It doesn't hurt to try I guess. But same thing happened tome and no luck.


----------



## robopetz

Good news! Hope all is well, keep us posted.


----------



## Kokoschicks

I candled them again today and the veins are growing  ill try to get a pic tomorrow!


----------



## robopetz

Awesome! Btw, what kinda eggs you got there?


----------



## Kokoschicks

A bunch of different eggs from all different hens from 1 maron rooster


----------



## robopetz

Nice! Can't wait to see what hatches.


----------



## grgfishkeeper

I just had 2 hatch from a batch where my daughter cranked the temp to past 120 because thats all my thermometer would read.... they are healthy and eating. They did have trouble getting out of the eggs but im pretty sure that was my humidity malfunction


----------



## robopetz

Congrats! Lets see some peep picks lol


----------



## grgfishkeeper




----------



## robopetz

I just love when they are tiny lil fluff's lol thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kokoschicks

6 more days until my eggs are going to hatch! It started off 3 of the 13 eggs weren't fertile and then 3 more stopped growing so now after 15 days I have 7 eggs that are growing great


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Good glad to hear that


----------



## Kokoschicks

entering the still period now! three days untill the scheduled hatch date!! lets hope all 7 hatch!!!


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Fingers crossed


----------



## Kokoschicks

One just hatched right now!!


----------



## robopetz

Ooh ooh, exciting! Congrats


----------



## Energyvet

Woooo hooo! How exciting!


----------



## grgfishkeeper

Nice.......


----------



## robopetz

How's the hatchlings this morning?


----------



## Kokoschicks

Two chicks hatched and 3 are just poking through now! And two eggs left that haven't done anything yet


----------



## robopetz

Nice! Sounds like they are coming all fine. Cool


----------



## Kokoschicks

Total of 5 chickens hatched out of 7


----------



## robopetz

Not bad, good job! Cuties.


----------



## Kokoschicks

robopetz said:


> Not bad, good job! Cuties.


Thanks!! Yea it worked out well!


----------



## BuckeyeChickens

a happy ending.....congrats and good luck!!!


----------



## Energyvet

Good ratio. You did well. Best of luck with the little ones.


----------



## Kokoschicks

Thanks! Their all doing very well! How long until they start to get actual feathers?


----------



## kaufranc

Koko, how are the baby chicks doing? Getting feathers yet?


----------



## Kokoschicks

Their doing great ! They Have feathers on wings And tail! Their like 2 And a half weeks


----------



## robopetz

They are too adorable as chicks, any pics? Lol


----------



## piglett

Kokoschicks said:


> Their doing great ! They Have feathers on wings And tail! Their like 2 And a half weeks


 i think we need pictures


----------



## LICHICK28

Thats so cool! Congrats. We lost power for several hours & I wrapped blankets around bator & all still hatched.


----------



## Kokoschicks

They were all born on the 15th and 16th of December! They are all doing great! 2 black and 2 white! 1 of each is bigger and heavier than the other and those same 2 which are bigger, each of their combs are starting to form. Does this mean those 2 Are roosters? And I believe all but 1 are a cross between a white leg horn and a cuckoo maran rooster. The other one is the same rooster bet different hen.


----------



## Energyvet

These will be nice looking birds when they fledge out fully. Good luck with them.


----------



## robopetz

Boy do they grow too quick huh..


----------



## piglett

good looking chicks you have there koko
pic #4 sure does say ROO 
not 100% sure with the others


----------



## Kokoschicks

Do the roosters grow faster than hens?? Cuz two of them are heavier than the others


----------



## Kokoschicks

Kokoschicks said:


> Do the roosters grow faster than hens?? Cuz two of them are heavier than the others


What do you think???


----------



## kaufranc

Not much of expert but I say yes. Every rooster I had was bigger in size.


----------



## Kokoschicks

kaufranc said:


> Not much of expert but I say yes. Every rooster I had was bigger in size.


Yeah cuz I have two that are bigger than the rest and their combs are growing faster too!


----------



## Kokoschicks

Energyvet said:


> These will be nice looking birds when they fledge out fully. Good luck with them.


At what age will most of their feathers be in??


----------



## Energyvet

I guessing here but about 4-5 months. Season may affect that a little.


----------



## Kokoschicks

My chicks are 6 weeks old and are outgrowing the brooder. It's hi of 40s and low of 20s at night. When can I put the little guys outside? I put them in a cage overnight in the coop the other night with a 100watt light and they were fine .


----------



## eqstrnathlete

I just moved mine to a little tikes house in my barn with a 250w light. They are 3 wks old and we r in the 20's and teens at night.


----------



## robopetz

Wow! Your lil chickies got their own lil tikes house? So cute and spoiled!


----------



## Kokoschicks

So do you think my 6 week olds could spend the night without a light? Me temps are in the 20s or teens over night


----------



## debryman

If they are fully feathered out and can huddle together (mine use a nest box) they should be fine.


----------



## eqstrnathlete

robopetz said:


> Wow! Your lil chickies got their own lil tikes house? So cute and spoiled!


Hey it is cheaper than building or buying a little coop. I bought it off Craigslist for like $40. I will try to get a pic for ya! I hatch so many chicks I have 4 levels of bigger and bigger coops for them until they are big enough to join the big girls.


----------



## Energyvet

I'd love to see all your coops! Pics please!


----------



## robopetz

Yes, I wanna see lil tikes coop! Lol


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Ok as requested here are some photos. I will get some better ones of the little tikes tomorrow.


----------



## robopetz

Nice! Is that a polish I see?


----------



## eqstrnathlete

Yes it's a polish. He has been rehomed though bec he turned out to be a he. Here are some more pics.


----------



## LICHICK28

I once lost power for some thing like 8 hours. I wrapped the bator in blankets til we got power back. Every egg hatched. Don't give up so easily. Don't know if any defects will show up in babes but mine didn't have any


----------



## eqstrnathlete

LICHICK28 said:


> I once lost power for some thing like 8 hours. I wrapped the bator in blankets til we got power back. Every egg hatched. Don't give up so easily. Don't know if any defects will show up in babes but mine didn't have any


Tha happened to me too! But since I have a gas stove, I was heating water and putting bowls of the it water in the bator. Blankets didn't work for me, mt temps were dropping fast. The hot water worked though!


----------



## robopetz

eqstrnathlete said:


> Yes it's a polish. He has been rehomed though bec he turned out to be a he. Here are some more pics.


I LOVE it!! It is so cute! Thanks for sharing, if I had a yard I would so use that idea.


----------

